# Ruth, please help, I'm so worried about my Scan.



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have just got back from the hospital and I'm really worried (wish I'd not gone!!!). 

They think I am possibly 5 weeks pregnant but not a 100%. I didn't get a picture of my blob, but I was given a copy of the ultrasound report. I'm going to type to you, exactly what it says in the comments box, and maybe you can explain to me what exactly it all means as I am very dazed and confused!!     

EPU Viability US.

Intrauterine gestational sac seen, measuring 10.0mm. Yolk sac seen, but as yet no foetal pole. On the transverse view of the uterus there is a suspicion of 2 cavities, with the gestational sac within the endometrium on the right side. No obvious Adnexal masses / Free fluid.

Impression: An early intrauterine pregnancy about 5 weeks gestation on a bicornuate uterus. Rescan in two weeks.

What on earth does all this mean?  I have my other scan on the 25th Jan at 9am.

Cavities, doesn't that mean holes? what does bicornuate uterus mean? On the right side? whats that mean I don't understand any of it, and when i asked, they just shuffled me out of the room.

I really don't want to lose my baby     

Dawn


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

ok had a little look on the net... but it says 90-95% risk of miscarriage (  here's what it said....  
bicornuate uterus: 
Occurs with a partial lack of fusion of the Mullerian ducts, resulting in a single cervix and two uterine cavities in a heart shaped partially unified uterus. Reproductive outcome may be normal so no treatment is indicated unless reproductive problems are identified. 
Reports suggest an increase in spontaneous abortion (miscarriage), preterm labor and delivery, and abnormal presentation (breech). The patient with recurrent pregnancy loss, a bicornuate uterus, and treatment for all other identified causes for the losses may reasonably consider repair of the uterus. 
The treatment is surgical repair requiring a laparotomy with unification of the uterine cavities. The laparotomy requires a lengthy postoperative recovery period. 
Success with this surgery is generally quite good, improving the miscarriage rate from about 90-95% if untreated (and the cause for the recurrent losses) to about 25-30% if treated. 

I've already had one miscarriage, I can't face losing this one as it was a miracle even falling pregnant


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Dawn

Hun am so sorry you have been given this news and no advice.  It is very wrong of the hospital to leave you worrying like this.

On an encouraging note, one of my best friend's has a bicornuate uterus and has recently gave birth to a healthy baby girl 6 weeks agao.  Like you she had previously suffered a miscarriage and was terrified when she found out.  She had no procedures and managed to go to full-term.

I pray that this will happen for you too.  Try not to look at the internet too much, as my friend found out, it is full of the negative stories and none of the positive ones.  Similarly she was given no advice or information by the hospital and was treated no differently to anyone else.

IM me if you need to know anything else.
Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Dawnie

Try this link http://www.dyspareunia.org/html/bicornuate_uterus.htm it appears to be a LOT more positive than what you have read.

Clare


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Dawn

Surely the best people to ask would be the place who did your scan?  Could you ring them or your doctor/hospital and ask for clarification?  You have a right to information, especially as you are worried.  They have a duty to explain this to you.

Best of luck
Daisy


----------



## ♥Lisamarie♥ (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi,Dawn,

I have a bicornuate uterus,its basicaly a heart shaped womb,it caused no problem at all in my pg,aprt from bubbs laying in a transverse lie,meaning laying head on one side and bum on the other,making me look 9 months pg when i was only 5,I had to have a c cection becuase there was no room for baby to turn araound,but at no risk at all to the pg or growing baby.
When i first heard about this i was horrified and read lots on the internet and scared myself,when in fact there was no need,
I am no expert on this condition but am just saying what i was told about my uterus,they should really explain to you as its very worring to read stuff like this.
I also read my notes that read amninotic band and searched the internet and got a shock,but when i asked the docs all it was a shadow of the other side of my uterus.
best of luck

Lisaxxx


----------



## ♥Lisamarie♥ (Jan 19, 2003)

As for cavaties,i would of thought its to do with the 2 chambers in the B/u baby can ever lay in the right or the left.


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you all! 

Last night I had a little bit of brown discharge on the tissue, but nothing this morning. I was so worried last night I cried myself to sleep. DH doesn't really understand how I feel, and I guess I'm all over the place due to the hormones. 

I'm trying to get hold of the early pregnancy unit at West Middlesex Hospital, to see if they can explain things a little more...

Dawn x x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Dawn

Hoping you managed to gfet through to the hossie today and they were able to explain things ((hugs))

Clare


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

I sure did Clare!!

I spoke to a nurse thats based in the early pregnancy unit and she said I have absolutely nothing to worry about. Apparently the yolk and sac are the right size for 5 weeks, and that the bicornuate uterus is not very common but its just where I have a double uterus that is heart shaped.

She also said that after my 7 weeks scan, I will be able to talk to a doctor and if I have any questions or quiries in a couple of weeks, then to raise them with him.

The spotting has stopped!

Take care
Love Dawn x x x


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

HI Dawn5000

So glad to hear that you have managed to speak to someone who has been able to reasure you. 

Good luck for you 7 weeks scan and heres to a very happy and healthy 9 months

Lettuce


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you lettice!!

I feel loads better.... just wish work wasn't so hectic at the moment!!! I work in IT and the entire company including 1200 branches have gone down with a virus!!!

ARGH!!


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello

It was really wrong of the hospital not to let you see a consultant to explain this to you after the scan.  It seems you have to really push to get information you want generally I know I did at my first scan.  I also have a slight bicornurate uterus but my consultant was not worried about this at all, and told me to forget about it.  The internet has so much negative stuff on it, i would advise (i know it is hard) to keep off it.  If we believed everything we read none of us would actually have babies!  My consultant also told me to be careful on the net as I have been fretting over a number of things recently and she said alot of the stuff on there isn't even written by medical professionals.

Anyway I hope you are feeling better now, and best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy

Kitty4


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Kitty, I'm feeling loads better. I have got an appointment with a midwife on Monday which is great, and I will be 6 weeks.... so I'm really really hoping I might hear a heartbeat  

Take care x x x x


----------

